# Lumpkin county bear



## airbosn (Oct 10, 2010)

Was bow hunting for deer this morning and had this booger try and get in the stand with me.  I did not shoot him, but would have been an easy kill.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Oct 10, 2010)

i'd have shot the skat out of him!


----------



## sluerat (Oct 10, 2010)

good lawd


----------



## airbosn (Oct 10, 2010)

I was using a thermacel and I believe he came in looking for it.  I had heard others say that it will attract bears.  I am a believer now.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 10, 2010)

airbosn said:


> I was using a thermacel and I believe he came in looking for it.  I had heard others say that it will attract bears.  I am a believer now.



nice sized bear.  yeah, i probally woulda smoked it too!!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 11, 2010)

Very neat pictures.

Best ones I've seen on here in a while.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 11, 2010)

2x pix -  I would have lost my cool..


----------



## coreyb2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Rick, You did not crap on his head?


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 11, 2010)

would have been a bear down.
why didn't you shoot it?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2010)

airbosn said:


> I was using a thermacel and I believe he came in looking for it. I had heard others say that it will attract bears. I am a believer now.


 

He was looking for all them honey buns and cheese danishes you carry in with you every morning. Hopefully he decides to do that to me Sat. morning. If you didn't scare him out of the country. If ya did than that'll work too. Probally why you ain't seen no deer, with yogi hanging around.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 12, 2010)

Very Cool!! I think I would have shot him too........But then again, you did shoot now didn't ya 


Just call it a Camera Kill


----------



## airbosn (Oct 13, 2010)

Cory when he tried to climb the ladder I think I might have crapped in his head or atleast in my pants.  Joe,  I hope he has moved over to your area so I might see a Deer now.  All I can say was a great opportunity to enjoy some of nature at is finest.  This is why I hunt to enjoy what God as made.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Oct 17, 2010)

haha talk about close


----------

